# Turnning Off ACLs



## kam270 (Aug 24, 2014)

How do Icompletely turn off ACLs. 

I know there is this command to remove ACLs:  `setfacl -b NAME`     (remove acls)


But what I want is to turn them off system wide. How do I do that ? 


Thanks


Kam


----------



## kam270 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Removing ACLs  System wide - implications*

Hi, I want to remove all ACLs.

Ive been told a quick and easy way to do it is by  mounting the disks with the 'noacl' option (in /etc/fstab).

My existing fstab:


```
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a / ufs ro 1 1
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs3 /cfg ufs rw,noauto 2 2
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs4 /data ufs rw,noatime 2 2
/dev/ada0p1.eli none                    swap            sw              0       0
```

Will be changed to : 


```
Should it be changed to /dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a / ufs ro 1 1
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs3 /cfg ufs rw,[b]noacl[/b],noauto 2 2
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs4 /data ufs rw,[b]noacl[/b],noatime 2 2
/dev/ada0p1.eli none                    swap            sw              0       0
```

Am I setting the noacl in the correct place?    Does this delete the ACLs. So if I wanted to go back to the existing ACLs I can't?


----------

